# criícos



## pripra09

Hola,
el protagonista cuenta de su niñez y de cuando tuvo un accidente automovilístico con unos amigos. 
Luego dice: "Éramos unos críos y eso era lo que decía la gente: son unos criícos, son unos criícos."

"Criícos" sería "críos" en algún dialecto?

Mi intento: "    Eravamo dei bimbi e la gente diceva proprio questo: sono dei biiimbi, sono dei biiimbi."

¡Gracias!


----------



## Neuromante

Es un diminutivo.

En español hay tres sufijos para el diminutivo: -ico, -illo, -ito

Cri-icos
Cri-illos
Cri-itos

Pero suena espantoso, que conste


----------



## pripra09

¡Entonces no es un dialecto o un elemento que reproduce la oralidad! 
Yo pensaba que las dos "ii" de crIÍcos reproducían el grito de la gente: "sono dei biiimbi!".

Entonces en italiano no tendría que poner muchas "i" sino encontrar un diminutivo di "bambini".. pero lo único que me viene a la cabeza es "bimbi"..

gracias!


----------



## Neuromante

Cuidado, que en español pasa lo mismo. No se usa ese diminutivo, es muy localista y suena bastante raro. Se usaría "chiquillos" "niños chicos"... Además, en las zonas donde se usa si no me equivoco se usa en lugar de las palabras normales "cochico" "sillica" "presidentico" así que no sería un diminutivo realmente si no una "afectación".

¿En donde pasa la acción? Creo que es en La Mancha donde usan esas formas. Espera a alguien que te sepa decir y si es como digo, pon directamente "bambini", en caso contrario te recomendaría  "ragazzini", a mi me parece que sería más fiel  al original


----------



## chlapec

Son los *aragoneses* los que utilizan ese sufijo como diminutivo.
Que te parece *piccini*?


----------



## MOMO2

chlapec said:


> Son los *aragoneses* los que utilizan ese sufijo como diminutivo.
> Que te parece *piccini*?


 
D'accordo con "piccini" e rilancio con "bimbetti".
Ciao Chlapec!

Momo


----------



## Neuromante

Yo insisto en que habría que saber si son aragoneses los que hablan (Ahora sé que son aragoneses) Si es así no pondría un diminutivo, porque en realidad es una afectación regional y se perdería completamente el sentido en la traducción, que va a pasar, de todos modos aunque no tanto.


----------



## gatogab

MOMO2 said:


> D'accordo con "piccini" e rilancio con "bimbetti".
> Ciao Chlapec!
> 
> Momo


 
Bimbetti, muy cursi.

Buscando en miGOOGLE, lo más cerca a _'criícos'_ que encontré, traducible al italiano fue _'piccolini'_
No supe si las páginas eran gallegas.


----------



## annapo

A seconda del contesto, i bambini possono anche essere:
*bimbetti, mocciosi, marmocchi, pischelli, ragazzini, ragazzotti, poppanti.*
La scelta dipende:
*dalla reale età dei "bambini"*  (sono bambini in età scolare, sono adolescenti ecc?)
*dal tono con cui la frase viene detta *  (con tenerezza per l'età dei bambini? con disprezzo perchè troppo giovani rispetto alla situazione? 
in termini di una constatazione neutra?)
*dal livello di colloquialità *(in spagnolo hai un regionalismo o una parola gergale?)

Senza sapere queste cose è difficile proporre una traduzione adeguata
ciao
Anna


----------



## Agró

No sólo los aragoneses. También lo usamos los navarros.
Es un sufijo con valor afectivo y, por supuesto, no suena espantoso, como se ha dicho.


----------



## gatogab

Pipra, ¿es posible saber, más o menos, la edad de esos criíos?
Quà si spazia da _'poppante'_  a  _ragazzotto'_
Uno spettro molto ampio, ti pare?
Gracias.


----------



## pripra09

Scusate il ritardo!!!!
¡Me doy cuenta sólo ahora (haciendo un cálculo en base a variadas referencias temporales citadas en el libro) que tendrán casi 20 años!
Y son aragoneses!
Mi piacerebbe mantenere la connotazione regionale anche in italiano ma:
1. in base a cosa scelgo la regione italiana dove si usa l'eventuale termine?
2. il libro è pieno di riferimenti alla Spagna,  quindi forse un termine usato in una regione ITALIANA "stonerebbe".

Oppure mi sbaglio??

Però mettendo un termine in italiano standard perderei completamente il riferimento!
E poi bimbi e bambini non sono nemmeno dei diminutivi..

Quindi criícos è sicuro un regionalismo? o una parola gergale (come chiede annapo?)

Io penso che il tono sia affettivo perché la gente si raccoglie attorno alla macchina incidentata e dice preoccupata: "sono dei............ sono dei....!!!!"
Si accettano consigli!!!! 
Grazieeeee


----------



## Neuromante

No es exactamente un regionalismo, porque en realidad es un diminutivo normal, pero con la palabra "crío" no se usa fuera de terminadas zonas y en esas zonas no tiene un valor de diminutivo, como te ha puesto Agró.

Por cierto Agró, no quise decir que "-ico" suene horroroso "da per se"; me refería a los tres diminutivos usados con la palabra "crio" -Es por la repetición de la I en una palabra tan corta- pero en otros casos no. De hecho el que normalmente no me gusta usar es "-illo" y en palabras como "chiquillo" sería el que yo usaría. Para mi el más normal es "-ito" que resulta que el corrector de Mac lo da siempre como erróneo.


Pripra, busca una forma cariñosa:
Ragazzini, piccini. Por señalarte algunos de los ya propuestos


----------



## annapo

pripra09 said:


> Scusate il ritardo!!!!
> 
> Io penso che il tono sia affettivo perché la gente si raccoglie attorno alla macchina incidentata e dice preoccupata: "sono dei............ sono dei....!!!!"
> Si accettano consigli!!!!
> Grazieeeee



Che ne dici di: "non sono che ragazzini" "sono solo ragazzi!"

è affettivo, e non è regionale. Non è letterale ma rende l'idea di una addolorata constatazione sulla giovane età dei protagonisti. Direi di lasciar perdere l'idea di allungare le vocali: nello spagnolo di Aragona e Navarra funziona così, in Italiano no.


----------



## pripra09

sisi perfetto annapo, mi piace molto!!!!!!!
grazie a tutti!!


----------



## Antpax

Agró said:


> No sólo los aragoneses. También lo usamos los navarros.
> Es un sufijo con valor afectivo y, por supuesto, no suena espantoso, como se ha dicho.


 
Hola:

Y también en Murcia, y creo que en Almería, y en efecto, no suena horroroso. A mí no me suena tan raro, pero tengo raíces murcianas. Yo no me complicaría y lo tomaría como un diminutivo más, pero sobre el italiano no puedo opinar.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## pripra09

Grazie!!!!!


----------

